# How to prime the fuel pump - JINMA 454



## Frank-on-chase

hi guys,

My Jinma, which goes by the Blue Devil most of the time has once again given me acid stomach. She's (gotta be a woman in spirit) is sitting in the rain with a bucket full of horse manure, sitting right where she died.

Here's her symptoms: As I was backing away from the manure pile she began to sputter. thinking I was running out of fuel I shut her down. After adding fuel, she was low but had a little, low enough to maybe have sucked air, I was unable to get more than rough idle and only at full throttle. Finally she died. Assuming I ran her out fuel how do I prime her? 

Any and all help appreciated. Sorry she is dirty, she is a pain to keep clean. This forum is my goto for help. You came through on my hydraulic problem last time, hopefully my luck continues. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thepumpguysc

U really don't need to bleed it.. just use the hand primer to force any air that's in the pump, out..
But for future reff., the small screw w/ the ring on it is the gallery bleed screw..
U might need to loosen the lines AT ALL THE INJECTORS to complete the process. 
Once u have fuel AT the injectors, tighten the lines back up..
Good luck.


----------



## Frank-on-chase

I think I need a pump 101 lesson. I'm pump challenged. I don't see a hand pump per se, there's the brass colored tube with a spring load under the cap, I assumed this to be a valve of some sort. I'm also concerned about what appears to be a dip stick, do I need to check/add oil to the pump. Might you have a schematic of a similar pump that identifies the parts? 

Ironic as this will sound I had a printed basic manual, the actual owner had a tractor repair guy come in last time it acted up, and not having seem a Jinma before took the manual. So I'm completely blind until I can find where downloaded the pdf version from.


----------



## pogobill

Seems to me that the cylinder with the spring under it has a knurled knob on the top. I suspect
that if you turn the knob to unscrew it, it will eventually pop up. When it does you should be able to pump it up and down to prime the pump itself. when you encounter some resistance, on the last stroke, keep it pressed down and screw it back in. You should then be primed. Just a guess, as I've had to do this on Deutz diesels.


----------



## thepumpguysc

Yes.. that "tube" IS the hand primer.. unscrew the top & pump up & down..


----------



## sierrasam93614

Might also check the fuel separater or bowl at the tank if it's clogged or dirty no fuel will get to the pump


----------



## sierrasam93614

Also there is a screw on filter just below the tank on same side if you've never replaced it might to change. 
From circlegtractor item part is 
*CX7085/CX0708 (Fuel Filter for Most 40-50 HP Tractors)*
*The napa # is 3195*
*Wix is 33195*
*Direct replacement *


----------



## sierrasam93614

You could cross reference the wix also


----------



## sierrasam93614

I have a. 2005 JM454 I have researched replacements for most of the filters and some other information, I do not have a hard copy of manual either but I have I think a PDF version that has some of the specs. Shoot your me your e-mail and I will try and get a copy of that sent tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Frank-on-chase

Sierrasam93614 and pogobill, you guys were right. I unscrewed the pump (it was loose 3-4 turns?) and pumped until I started to feel resistance, screwed it in, and cranked it over, started in 3-4 seconds.

Thanks to you both very much. this is the go-to place for tractor help. Hopefully I'll be able to pay it back.

Re the fuel filter, the Chinese gentlemen that assembled this machine choose for some unknown reason the CX0706 fuel filter, I've yet to find a WIX cross reference. I changed out the whole hyd. filter and manifold to NAPA already. I'll message Sierrasam with an email address.

thanks again guys.


----------



## sierrasam93614

CX0706 is for the 18 to 28 hp just a smaller filter I think the wix or napa #, I gave should be direct replacement.


----------



## tabaka45

I had a similar problem with my Farmtrac and it turned out to be a clogged filter inside the tank. Apparently it sat for a while before I got it and algae formed on the small internal filter. Easy to clean it on my tractor.


----------

